# Military Police or Civilian Police



## canadianblue (19 Jan 2005)

I am applying to the Summer Student Program for the RCMP. I am also applying to some police studies/foundations programs also. My question is how does civilian police services and military police compare against each other. As well as what the pro's and con's are of each.

PS: I know that the military police is within the military and can be sent anywhere were Canadian Forces are sent.


----------



## Poppa (20 Jan 2005)

This has been covered in previous posts. Please feel free to PM me is you have specific questions


----------

